# Watch out!!



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

There have been reports of someone calling people ho's all around the world!! He's calling people "ho" not once, not twice, but three times!!!!!! He's over weight and has a white beard. He is breaking into peoples houses into the middle of the night. Happy christmas everyone


----------

